# Is peach wood good for furniture?



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

I am designing a line of furniture and recieved a quote to make a table out of peach wood. The wood worker said it would be strong but I can't find any info on peach wood for furniture. Anyone have any helpful info? Is it a wood used to make high-end or cheap furniture?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> . The wood worker said it would be strong but I can't find any info on peach wood for furniture. Anyone have any helpful info? Is it a wood used to make high-end or cheap furniture?


Well, what was his price...that should tell you whether it is "high end" or cheap :laughing:
Most any fruitwood milled/dried and constructed correctly I would consider high end. I have a sawmill and peach "lumber" is a unique and premium (ie $) find. The rest is in the woodworkers hands. A good woodworker can make something beautiful from old pallet wood, a bad woodworker can make a pallet (or less) from the best lumber money can buy.
If the question is "Is peach wood strong, durable and pleasing" the answer is yes.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

*peach*

I have not used peach, but I have used other fruit woods. A couple things about them: If they are not well dried, they will twist and wrangle around until they are dry. More so than many other woods. Beyond that, they tend to be gorgeous, often with colorful streaks, and very hard. If they were more readily available, I'd use them a lot.

mark
http://markmeyerwoodworking.com


----------



## Charles Neil (Oct 21, 2007)

Two excellent answers ,all i can add is ditto

Charles Neil


----------

